# Foundation drain and sump pump



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Seriously consider finding the routing of, and repairing, the gravity drain.

The theory of a sump pump is to eject water faster than the water comes in from other places such as ground seepage.

When the outlet hose goes up and out a window or something like that, some water will alwasy fall back into the pit when the sump pump cycles off.

I don't know where your white pipe and black pipes go but the typical perimeter foundation drain gradually collects water seeping within the ground. Below a certain underground level (the water table which varies from location to location) any open space such as a non-watertight basement or a perimeter drain pipe will collect seepage. The perimeter pipes are below foundation level and are near or at the perimeter so they will collect seepage before the basement does. There should then be a pit of still lower elevation where all these pipes come together. The pit needs to be big enough taht enough water will collect slowly enough that a sump pump can cycle on and off with several minutes before it comes back on.

Alternatively, if there is lower ground some distance from the house where one pipe can exit the pit and slope downhill and emerge (your gravity drain), then no sump pump is needed. If your gravity drain has collapsed some distance from the house, the part leading up to the pit can collect water (if it is not watertight) and contribute to the water in the pit as opposed to take water out of the pit.

The sump pump should be as far down in the pit as possible but if the pump is not submerge-able (submersible) it must be high enough so that if power fails and the pit overflows, the pump motor won't get wet. Depending on the model of pump, this limitation may make it impossible to completely empty a deep pit.

Yes, the backup makes the water level rise. If the pit is not emptied, the entire drainage system will fill up and your basement starts to receive seepage next, either through an imperfect joint between ffoundation wall and basement floor, or because a pit right in the basement overflowed.

>>> Roto-Rooter cannot install a sump pump to code.
Because they (are unwilling to?) (are not capable of?) (are not permitted to?) drill a hole in the foundation? By the way, an additional hole drilled in the foundation needs to be properly sealed as it would otherwise be an additional entry for ground water seepage.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

gravity drain is always best, since basements often flood when the power is out. having a backup system (the sump pump) is a good idea though.


----------



## slatergrl (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to explain all this. It was really helpful. This site and all the good advice has been my best find in awhile. Thanks again!


----------

